# hydrolized silk protein in CP soap



## reallyrita (Sep 25, 2007)

I just got a bottle of liquid silk amino acid protein for my soaps.  I have the information that I need to add it to the water but do I then substract this small amount from the total water amount?  Do I combine it with the water and then add the lye?  Or do I combine the lye and water and then stir in the silk liquid?  Help me out here, I am such a newbie!! Thank you!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 25, 2007)

I does not take much of the liquid silk protein.  I only use that in my creams and butters.  I use real silk threads in my CP soap.  One needs to mix the silk threads to the lye/water solution when it is really hot to dissolve the silk.  I like to soak my silk in the aloe vera juice for a few minutes before I add my lye to the mixture.  
In answer to your question, no, you do not need to subtract any liquids from the recipe since you are adding liquid silk.  You only need a few drops per pound of oils when it is in the liquid form.  I use a Q-Tip size ball of real silk per pound of oils in my recipe, so little is required.

Hope this helps!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I do the same like Paul.

Irena


----------



## reallyrita (Sep 26, 2007)

*silk protein in CP soap*

Irena and Paul!  thank you for the advice..seems as if I should have ordered the silk threads and not the liquid but i will try a few drops and see how it goes.  Paul, so glad to see you back in the saddle (soap!) so soon.  I eagerly read all your advice.  Eventually I will work my way up to goat milk soap.  I have to just get the basics down first.  I am a bit of a slow learner but not afraid to experiment a tiny bit at this point. My DH has super sensitive skin and can only tolerate uncolored, unscented GM soap.  Someday soon, I hope he has my own
soap to use...meanwhile...farmers' market variety will have to do.


----------



## CPSoaper (Sep 26, 2007)

The liquid silk is so much more costly to use in cp soap than the strands. 1 oz of tussah silk will last forever.  :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 26, 2007)

CPSoaper said:
			
		

> The liquid silk is so much more costly to use in cp soap than the strands. 1 oz of tussah silk will last forever.  :wink:



   Yea, ain't that the truth!  I bought a pound bag of  tussah silk in a swap this summer!    It was golden colored and beautiful!
It should last me about 20 years! LOL  It was from LookChina.com  We got a great deal on it.  I have some other silk Noils, but they need to be brushed clean before using in soap.  It still works well though.  If someone wants a ounce of that silk, let me know and I'll sell it cheap. 
Paul.... :wink: 
A GM RTCP Soapier!
TOG Soapmaking Tools!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> CPSoaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bought a pound? Wow, that will last you a good loooooooooooooong time.  

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 26, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Soapmaker Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup!    I'll grab a photo of it and show everyone!  It's great silk!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## CPSoaper (Sep 26, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> CPSoaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same silk and just love it. I bought some before from SW and it looked totally different. Seemed to work just fine but looked like cotton.  I much prefer the silk from lookchina.com.  It makes such a difference in my soaps that I can not imagine soaping without it.


----------



## Mothi (Sep 26, 2007)

Not to hijack this threat, but what does adding silk to soap do?  Is it a specific type of silk?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 26, 2007)

Mothi said:
			
		

> Not to hijack this threat, but what does adding silk to soap do?  Is it a specific type of silk?



It adds a "silky" smooth feel to the soap.  If you notice, today there are so many products on TV like in shampoos and such that contain silk.  It does make a definite difference in the feel!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Judy wells (Apr 14, 2008)

*hydrolyzed sik protein*

I'm new.  Want to make a luxury soap with hydrolyzed silk.  How do I do it?  Need how to with the recipe.  Judy


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome Judy! :wink:  I use real silk threads in my soap.  I do use hydrolyzed silk in all my lotions and body butters.  I use a pea size piece in my lye solution when at max heat, as it dissolves in the solution.  Adds a silky feel to soap and lotions.

Paul


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 14, 2008)

Paul,, I'd like to try the silk. Just let me know how much you want for the ounce and we can transact the money and product with the other stuff from the 3 oil swap.


----------



## organicsoapgal (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone know...if this type of liquid silk, do you still have to kill the silkworms to get it?  Or is this the kind that taken from them after they have died?


----------



## Vicki Carr (Oct 15, 2022)

Soapmaker Man said:


> Welcome Judy!   I use real silk threads in my soap.  I do use hydrolyzed silk in all my lotions and body butters.  I use a pea size piece in my lye solution when at max heat, as it dissolves in the solution.  Adds a silky feel to soap and lotions.
> 
> Paul


Hi Vicki here I need hydrolyzed silk protein for firming cream I’m making,my ? Is that stuffs expensive but I have a big bag of tussah silk can I make this hydrolyzed?ty


----------



## Marsi (Oct 16, 2022)

Hi Vicki, Soapmaker Man was last seen here a dozen years ago so he's not likely to notice your question.

Sorry I can't help with answering your question - posting a new topic to ask might get some better responses (than mine )


----------

